# WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Time to reflect on this past year's purchases...


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## redfever (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

*Redfevers *weekly review

It's been a mixed week, wearing all sorts of watches, but this is the share of vintage and Russians for the week.

Started out trying to get rid of the watch tan line so wearing this lovely Molnija









Followed that up by a new aquisition. I just had to have this being a big cycling fan.. problem is I followed it up with the other sport themes (more of that in future weeklies)









Still working on the tan









Finished it off with this lovely little swiss number, really like this old libelle.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Poljot Auto Week comes to an end with this tasty number with a 3 o clock date windonw


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

it was an Amphibian week for me!

Monday, I started with my last acquisition:








and then I said to myself "I have to remember my old ones!"








wednesday, I wore a piece, from 70's...








but next day, I was in 80's...








friday, I close the week with a *legend*!








have a nice weekend!


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Generalskie (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*







Thursday : My nicest Poljot de Luxe
















b-) Friday : My most accurate Vostok Precision (2809 inside). Second hand replaced.
















b-) Yesterday, a nice Raketa (2609 HA inside), shown on our Hungrian comrade Boxerpeti's website


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## admiralStojakovic (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

It's been a while since this old guy had some time on the wrist. Perfect timing- with the first snow outside.


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

My 175 on Barramundi Leather. I source the leather, have the ands made for me and then prestress/vintagise by hand them as needed. Creates a lovely 3d effect where the scales really pop. I get over 140 made at a time ... in 18, 20, 22 and 24mm


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Scuba dude today


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## WelshWatchNut (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

A dress Raketa, sadly my only R so far...


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

vostok amphibia today


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*









Aviator for me today. Trust me to get my grail (wanted since the 90s) as my first serious watch..


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Monday


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Komandirskie today


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*










Neptun today


----------



## slowcoach (May 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Today it's the Blue Scuba Dude on original resized bracelet after special attention to the inner side of the bracelet with my trusty sharpening stone (oil stone), after a few minutes work the original bracelet is nice and comfortable to wear. :-!











Have a very productive day everyone.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Sekonda de luxe automatic


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

b-) Sunday, Pobeda 51 with miniature oil painting on dial :





























b-) Monday, Almaz 2809b :




































:think: Where is the factory ?


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



fcafca said:


> b-) Sunday, Pobeda 51 with miniature oil painting on dial :
> 
> :think: Where is the factory ?


Mais dis nous, tu en as combien de montres en tout???
Hey, tell us how many watch do you own?


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## Topi (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

3017 Poljot against a snowy background today.









Topi


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Today's arrival off the bay- 'Cadet' version of the Vostok 'Desert Storm/ Desert Shield'. 2409, very clean and running well.


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

:-!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



Topi said:


> 3017 Poljot against a snowy background today.
> 
> View attachment 894929
> 
> ...


Be careful not to lose your crystal by such temperatures because of the different coefficients of thermal expansion 0.000,019/°C for brass and five times more 0.000,100/°C for the crystal!

From 35°C on your wrist to -15° at the ambient temperature means that a 34mm crystal contracts by 34mm x 0.000,100 x 50° = 0.17mm. Meanwhile, the case's brass is so conductive that it will keep the temperature and size.

0.17mm will probably let the crystal freely rotate in its retaining case groove.

PS: Guess what happens to a "1967"-Amfibia if one wears at 100°C it in the sauna and jumps into a cold lake afterwards


----------



## Topi (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



emoscambio said:


> Be careful not to lose your crystal by such temperatures because of the different coefficients of thermal expansion 0.000,019/°C for brass and five times more 0.000,100/°C for the crystal!
> 
> From 35°C on your wrist to -15° at the ambient temperature means that a 34mm crystal contracts by 34mm x 0.000,100 x 50° = 0.17mm. Meanwhile, the case's brass is so conductive that it will keep the temperature and size.
> 
> ...


Nahh, it's only about -6 degrees Celsius today, -10 tops. And I do usually wear a coat when I'm out in the winter so the watch is covered under the sleeve.

Then again, last winter I did in fact notice a 3133 having a loose crystal after being outdoors a while at around -25 C so that I could rotate it in the groove until the crystal warmed again. This was despite the watch being mostly under the coat sleeve.

As far as the sauna + 1967 + frozen lake combo is concerned, well - I guess you'll have to find somebody to disassemble, dry and lube the watch and install a new crystal to replace the broken one. Anyway, watches can be pretty uncomfortable in sauna - imagine what happens when you happen to keep the bracelet off your skin for a while and then the bracelet touches the skin again, at say 85 degrees.

Topi


----------



## dgm9 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



emoscambio said:


> PS: Guess what happens to a "1967"-Amfibia if one wears at 100°C it in the sauna and jumps into a cold lake afterwards


why on earth would anyone do that?


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

An old favourite this morning; my early vintage OKEAH with orange chrono hands.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



dgm9 said:


> why on earth would anyone do that?


I wouldn't wear my watch while doing it, but going from the banya into cold water is a time-honored tradition among Russians.  Bracing!!!


----------



## dgm9 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



Skitalets said:


> I wouldn't wear my watch while doing it, but going from the banya into cold water is a time-honored tradition among Russians.  Bracing!!!


that's what i meant. why would anyone wear a watch (especially a mechanical watch) while taking a sauna?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*








This one today
Sauna, now there's an idea.
Steam room - even better..


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

dgm9 said:


> that's what i meant. why would anyone wear a watch (especially a mechanical watch) while taking a sauna?


Why? Tester for Vostok!  It looks like the 1967's had some serious crystal issues, seriously.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

My Raketa perpetual calendar, in a cool platinum color. (Too bad the day wheel gets caught up when setting the time and the date... probably something I'll have to fix). On a leather band from Sulfejo on the 'bay. (Not the highest quality, but pretty cool, and not a bad deal for $10 with discounted shipping for multiple items.)


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Purple Poljot for Tuesday


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



emoscambio said:


> Mais dis nous, tu en as combien de montres en tout???
> Hey, tell us how many watch do you own?


_






T'es bien curieux... 
 Rien à cirer du nombre. Le fait est que, tous les jours, je peux porter une montre différente, pendant environ 4 mois..._

You are very curious ... 
The number doesn't matter. More important is the fact that every day, I can wear a different watch for about 4 months.

b-) Yesterday, I wore a Czechoslovakian beauty... Caliber 66 inside :
_(very complete topic about Prim watches on this french forum -> english)_


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Wow!
Stunning Prim and Mig clock, fcafca!

Edit to add: and thanks for the fascinating article, great history & design


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



fcafca said:


> _
> View attachment 895999
> T'es bien curieux...
> Rien à cirer du nombre. Le fait est que, tous les jours, je peux porter une montre différente, pendant environ 4 mois..._
> ...


Very curious would be "where do you keep your watches, and what is the safety code to open your apartment door?"
Just interested, well actually looking for some example of people owniing larger number of watches to tell my wife: "look, I am not the worse one!"
I thought you had far more watches (and "yes you do deserve far more", says your conscience).

My Prim's are CSSR...
I cannot figure your Prim being post-1989 pre-1993 thus it is certainly _pre 1960_, isn't it?
_
("The traditional name Československá republika (Czechoslovak Republic) was changed on 11 July 1960 into __Československá socialistická republika (ČSSR) following implementation of the 1960 Constitution of Czechoslovakia as a symbol of the "final victory of socialism" in the country, and remained so until the 1989 Velvet Revolution in Czechoslovakia. Czechoslovakia's parliament (the Federal Assembly)__ voted__ on 25 November 1992 to split the country into the Czech Republic and Slovakia starting on 1 January 1993.")_


----------



## maxled (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

First post here with automatic Komandirskie on my hairy wrist. This mania has gotten me, too.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Wrist-testing old Raketa today and bigzero yesterday:


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thought I'd air a Vostok Precision today:


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*









Red star(s) this evening


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Wednesday.... Mark!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Switched to this cheery amphibian antimagnetic this evening:


----------



## Generalskie (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Today:


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



> that's what i meant. why would anyone wear a watch (especially a mechanical watch) while taking a sauna?


People run them over with cars, put them in an oven and then in a freezer, and make a youtube video of it ....



> looking for some example of people owniing larger number of watches to tell my wife: "look, I am not the worse one!"


Redfever is the man for us all to hide behind ;-) Getting a wach in for the Lady of the Manor does miracles too ....


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

A nice dialed fibby for the saturday. A neat design, and as someone else (Michele?) noted: the date window is kind of replicated in the numerals.














































A 2 o'clock paratrooper for sunday.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

A recent arrivals week; a few watches that I have not been able to show off yet, so here goes with a nice Big Roman Twelve from Ruslan at romantictime on the bay


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Tuesday a Volna 2809, formerly of the Russ Cook collection


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

And today a nice Vostok Precision with Cyrillic script. Also formerly of the Russ Cook collection.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## redfever (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



DolleDolf said:


> Redfever is the man for us all to hide behind ;-) Getting a wach in for the Lady of the Manor does miracles too ....


LOL... I've been hiding behind you DolleDolf LOL


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Oh my, already 9 [SUP]2[/SUP]/[SUB]12[/SUB] !!! (i.e. 9.16666666666666666666666666...)

Time to post my WRUW pic...


----------



## redfever (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



emoscambio said:


> Oh my, already 9 [SUP]2[/SUP]/[SUB]12[/SUB] !!! (i.e. 9.16666666666666666666666666...)
> 
> Time to post my WRUW pic...


hahahaaaa.... very good... great watch, i do like the one hand luch


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*









Think I'll run through the less subtle end of my collection today

Emoscambio, I preferred the look of your earlier Luch. This single hand makes me think of a pressure gauge (building up to a max at lunchtime, dropping as the working day moves to a close - actually perhaps it IS a pressure gauge  )


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Ministry Amphibia on a maratac strap!


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Murphy-ized Amphibia today:









No wrist shot. I fear cameras.


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Thanks for these perfect photos, Comrades!

I was with my one and only Precision.
49 years old 2809 movement with just +2.7 second/day
Perfect!


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Thursday ... 20ATM Diver


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

"French" today


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*








Celebrating aeronautics:
ZIM СГАУ (Samara State Aerospace University) watch at Cranfield University (formerly College of Aeronautics)


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Luch one-hander today!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



Skitalets said:


> Luch one-hander today!


Isn't it the original faux-crocodile strap?


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Friday... wearing a Chaika Stadium for the office Christmas Party


----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Soviet-era Slava Automatic; brown and cream colored dial:


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Showoff week continues with a recent (i.e. yesterday) arrival from ebayseller vympel2000, Mischa, Titomir on this board. Great guy to deal with, can be added to anyone's list of "good guy" sellers on the bay. As pristine as it gets with a watch this age. Put the watch on a leather NATO from crown and buckle that they had for sale a little while back because of a probllem with the clasp for the return of the strap being too tight. Well, it is tight but as you can see I can pull the end of the strap thruogh. Not normally a big fan of NATOs, and the 3017s look so great on a dressy strap, but I think this leather NATO really goes well with it. I may just keep in on this one.




























For today a red star dirskie. A real russian (well, Lithaunanian iirc) buying experience, when coming out of its little plastic bag a strong nicotine smell just about permeated through the entire room .... I wore it today and it is still faintly present at this time!


----------



## redfever (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

*Redfevers *week in review

It's been a lovely week down under, here's my Russian week in review.

Started out with this lovely 3AkA3 komandirskie








Followed that up with this lovely Raketa Hero city Hero City Novorossiysk - Raketa город-герой Новороссийск







A red UFO Cornavin followed in its wake








If I'm not mistaken, this is a new aquisition from Schnurp?? Lovely UFO, and great servive to boot.








Finished off decorating the Christmas tree with the 3AKA3 on cotton nato band. This is a new band that I picked up a few of, great feel and very comfortable to wear. I may get a few more.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



emoscambio said:


> Isn't it the original faux-crocodile strap?


Sure is! I need to get a real strap for the thing, the "original" is one of the worst I've ever worn!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Skitalets said:


> Sure is! I need to get a real strap for the thing, the "original" is one of the worst I've ever worn!


I would try milanaise or straightforwardly black calf leather


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

b-) Wednesday, slava "monster" :









b-) Thursday, rain, so amphibia antimagnetic 2416b inside :
















b-) Yesterday, another amphibia automatic, case 960 (Seele's database) :


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

You've reminded me that I need to put a new battery in my Big Green.

My watch today is an utterly conventional choice:


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Good afternoon comrades!

For me today, also the Scuba-Dude, on a new mesh bracelet.










































































Have a great weekend everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Russian movement, Lithuanian watch&#8230; _Vostok Europe_ *ENERGIA* b-)


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Saturday.... Wearing my Neptune for the first time since purchasing it almost a year ago.


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

mysterian said:


> Saturday.... Wearing my Neptune for the first time since purchasing it almost a year ago.


Coincidentally, I decided to strap my black and grey dial Neptune on today


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Civvy Poljot 3133 on a grey cotton NATO (very comfortable strap)


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

:think: Yesterday, I wore my black Svet made in Petrodvorets (2603 inside). I like the guilloche dial, but I had a little doubt about blue lume on dial and hands...
b-) No problemo... The same is for sale on the bay tonight :
























b-) Today, I wear my Poljot version of Model 66 (Sekonda 1970 Catalog, thanks to Comrade Сергей Антонов)


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



fcafca said:


> b-) Today, I wear my Poljot version of Model 66 (Sekonda 1970 Catalog, thanks to Comrade Сергей Антонов)
> View attachment 900003


Magnificent,congrats!


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

my one and only komandirskie...
a green tankist!
in nos condition.


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Sunday... A big splash of fancy today, wearing a Buran VN today.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

I've been showing off my Vympel 2209 collection on the Affordables forum, so wearing these a lot in the last week. (I blame Seele.)


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

By coincidence I'm wearing the grandfather of all Vympels, but nowhere near as pristine as your magnificent collection:


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



Chascomm said:


> By coincidence I'm wearing the grandfather of all Vympels, but nowhere near as pristine as your magnificent collection:


Thanks, Chas - your *true* Vympel is exquisite in all its wabi-sabi glory.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*














after yesterdays strap swapping on tan


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



mysterian said:


> Sunday... A big splash of fancy today, wearing a Buran VN today.


VM stands for *VolMax*/*ВолМакс* the company founders *Vol*odko Valentin Ivanovich / *Вол*одько Валентин Иванович + Makeev Alexei Sergeevich / *Мак*еев Алексей Сергеевич.

Valentin's sibling and former general director Volodko Ivan Ivanovich / Володько Ивана Ивановича left us last year aged 45 (1966-2011)


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Орион "Travel", Механизм 2 x 1509.b, Пензенский Часовой Завод (Заря-МакТайм)


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



mysterian said:


> Saturday.... Wearing my Neptune for the first time since purchasing it almost a year ago.
> View attachment 899237
> 
> View attachment 899238


What took you so long?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Will post the results of my recent spree once I've got the straps and a little light frankenising done..

Thanks to pmwas' excellent dissection of the Vostok 2809 movement, I've got this Volna inbound (seller's pic)







Love the Russianness of that dial!
So what would you suggest strapwise to set it off? Thanks


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

OhDark30 said:


> Will post the results of my recent spree once I've got the straps and a little light frankenising done..
> 
> Thanks to pmwas' excellent dissection of the Vostok 2809 movement, I've got this Volna inbound (seller's pic)
> 
> ...


Definitely a Ledermax !!!!
http://www.ebay.com/sch/ledermax2011/m.html

Also custom made here: www.ledermax-werkstatt.de


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## jsw41 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

My only Russian watch; but I wear it infrequently until I will get it cleaned and oiled in Feb. I like the minimalist look of the dial.


















John


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

HAM2 - the Neptune received the occasional "around the house" wrist time of an hour or two but fearing putting a dent in one of my "small treasures" I kept it mostly in the drawer.
As my collection has grown, I have slowly lost the anxiousness I once had over wearing a special watch. Should I ever be lucky enough to acquire a true legend I may reverse my thinking 

Emoscambio, thanks for the always helpful and interesting background info on the Buran VM ... Much appreciated!
Today, I'm wearing my other one.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

mysterian said:


> HAM2 - the Neptune received the occasional "around the house" wrist time of an hour or two /QUOTE]
> 
> I see - the horological equivalent of self pleasure


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Decided on a Sekonda 3017 with a funky "tie-dyed" green lizard strap. I await the fashionistas comments on whether this combo is too much.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

timanthes said:


>


Wow! Your watch is just a few years old but can already read its own name in Russian and point to it on the map with its little hand! Amazing!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

mysterian said:


> Emoscambio, thanks for the always helpful and interesting background info on the Buran VM ... Much appreciated!


VolMakS made the effort of writing in latin letters on their Buran watches.... A pity, I think, as a truly cyrillic Буран would have been a nicer teaser for the foreign customers, see the Poljot Kirova-styled Буран!


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

b-) Yesterday, Pobeda from Московский часовой завод (1МЧЗ) _1st __Moscow Watch Factory _:























This Pobeda is shown without factory mark inside 1960 catalog (Serguei Antonov's site p.126) :









 As indicated by Schnurpp or Emoscambio (I can't remember), another example of too small strap.
:think: This catalog is from 1960. I thought that 1МЧЗ had stopped producing Pobeda in 1953/1954 (p.268) :


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Ракета Автоподзавод, Механизм 2627.Н, Петродворцовый Часовой Завод


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



Ham2 said:


> Decided on a Sekonda 3017 with a funky "tie-dyed" green lizard strap. I await the fashionistas comments on whether this combo is too much.


This branch of the fashion police says 'cool, sir'
I think a bright, textured ?exotic strap can really set off a technical black dial


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



fcafca said:


> b-) Yesterday, Pobeda from Московский часовой завод (1МЧЗ) _1st __Moscow Watch Factory _:
> 
> View attachment 901570
> 
> View attachment 901572


Love the backdrop to these! And the watch is pretty gorgeous too


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



emoscambio said:


> Ракета Автоподзавод, Механизм 2627.Н, Петродворцовый Часовой Завод
> View attachment 901669


Spooky!







One of my recent arrivals is this very similar Vostok (I'm having a bit of a square watch thing)
I like yours on you, but I don't think mine really works for me

Thanks for the strap idea, good call


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



emoscambio said:


> Wow! Your watch is just a few years old but can already read its own name in Russian and point to it on the map with its little hand! Amazing!


Yes! My watch is a toddler but already showing its Russian mother's ingenuity!


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## svedos (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## avers (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



Ham2 said:


> Decided on a Sekonda 3017 with a funky "tie-dyed" green lizard strap. I await the fashionistas comments on whether this combo is too much.


Nice one!


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Tuesday Dec 11th...









.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Got home tonight to find this rare beauty waiting for me. Off with the bund and on with a nice alligator strap. A good end to a stressful day:


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Tuesday,...
A pristine Poljot for today. Many thanks to the kind German seller for agreeing to ship it over to me!
This one came with original box & papers too! I did put a new strap on though. Definitely a keeper!


----------



## skidfrog (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*







wow........posting right after Mysterian.....how cool is that !? ( hey buddy ! ) anyway.........posting my first EVER wristwatch of any kind.....and thanks to Mysterian who advised me...... it's Russian. Bought on ebay......four more coming in the mail now. Hooked !


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



Ham2 said:


> What took you so long?


Maybe he had another 365 watches to wear first.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Chascomm said:


> Maybe he had another 365 watches to wear first.


Silly me. Somehow I had not considered that possibility


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Chromehenge for me again today...










And here it is next to an alarm clock for the benefit of those people who think 36mm is 'small'.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

b-) Yesterday, I wore my "banker's Poljot chrono", discussed here :


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Полëт, Механизм 2628.Н, Первый Московский Часовой Завод




















_
No watch was harmed in the making of the this photo-shooting at -7°C/20°F_


----------



## svedos (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## Vaurien (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

I'm wearing this Amphibia since... a lot of time.
It's comfy and beautiful.


Vostok Amphibia Ministry di AVaurien, su Flickr

Though it is a big watch, with its AMM710 case, the light colour makes it lighter on my thin wrist.
;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Russian watch, ukrainian bund b-)


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*























My newly acquired Raketa, obviously.

Ric


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thought I'd start my few days off work with this pretty old thing;


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



redfever said:


> Followed that up by a new aquisition. I just had to have this being a big cycling fan.. problem is I followed it up with the other sport themes (more of that in future weeklies)
> 
> View attachment 891688


OMG!!! I'm going to be searching for one of these for the rest of my life now :-(


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Wednesday ... Today I'm wearing a recent acquisition that I picked up very cheaply.
In a previous thread this watch was dubbed "the brother of the lobster" !!!

Apparently, according to comrades mchap & Michele, this watch was marketed by the Royal Trade Company in Hannover Germany along with two other "KGB" watches... Sovietic Watches... or perhaps watches produced in a Soviet theme with Soviet parts, but not by Soviets and not in Russia! The watch I'm wearing however is apparently a bogus Sovietic watch, marketed by the Royal Trade Company but produced by the same people who produced the bogus "Raky" (lobster) watches for the Italian market around 1999.

A better explanation of the legend can be found here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/raky-what-471203-2.html
Thanks to mchap & Michele for their detective work!

In any regard, I'm very happy with this watch. The dial is very nicely done with great care and the case design quite pleasing. It requires a bit of polish and most likely a cleaning and the case back is worn in places, but is working fine for the moment. For about $45 I'm not going to complain!... especially with that interesting story to go along with it!




























Update: There is the rarer "17 jewel Automatic" model currently on sale ... pretty pricey though! ... eBay: 330833881486


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Today a Majak 16 jewel, 2601 cal. by 1MWF in 1956.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

















Enjoying this newly arrived Luch.

Any idea what to call this style of Ukrainian bund? Like Reno's it is thin and flexible, and I'd like a brown one.
My searches have drawn a blank so far, except someone wanted £40 for one with a pic of Gagarin :roll:


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

sturmanskie today


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



OhDark30 said:


> View attachment 903172
> 
> 
> View attachment 903174
> ...


Very nice watch, OhDark30 :-!



> Any idea what to call this style of Ukrainian bund? Like Reno's it is thin and flexible, and I'd like a brown one.
> My searches have drawn a blank so far, except someone wanted £40 for one with a pic of Gagarin :roll:


No idea how they're called, but I've seen this kind of bunds, and I'm very tempted to get one :think:

Congratulations :-!


----------



## redfever (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



KarmaToBurn said:


> OMG!!! I'm going to be searching for one of these for the rest of my life now :-(


Hopefully not for the rest of your life 

I don't think they are that rare or uncommon. Keep your eyes out for auctions lile Yanka, Chaika, Seagull etc..


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



Reno said:


> Very nice watch, OhDark30 :-!
> 
> No idea how they're called, but I've seen this kind of bunds, and I'm very tempted to get one :think:
> 
> Congratulations :-!


Thanks, Reno
It's a 2209 (need a better case knife before I delve inside)
Seems to be one of those watches that will look good on many different straps - have also a tan croc on the way to dress it up


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



> I await the fashionistas comments on whether this combo is too much


Fahion is temporary, style is eternal! (at least so I tell myself, never a follower of fashion). But it is a great look! I have a green strap on my black strela too, it reflects nicely inthe lume bits on the dial (I copied it from kouzotoff).


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*




























Square 2209 Raketa formerly of the Russ Cook collection


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

b-) Yesterday, another amphibia antimagnetic. 25 years ago, the original owner could say : "my _red 12_ amphibia". But the red lume is now faded. It's a little bit visible on that of Michele.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



dualtime said:


> View attachment 903414


That is a model 909 Orion-Cardi assembled in Russia with Chinese case and parts and a Chinese 17 Jewels movement marketed as sold "Vecta Watch Corp 885MD"


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## slowcoach (May 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Blue Dude wearing his early Christmas present from me.


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Old Kirovskie


----------



## Lucidor (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Slava Transistor.


----------



## admiralStojakovic (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

One of my favorite:


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Hello Comrades,

Today is Thursday, a Pobeda from 1956 for the wrist, a glass of Merlot for dinner.
Cheers,
Constantine


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*










Volna 2809 "precision."


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Thursday... Raketa calendar watch


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

I don't need no steenkeeng sports watch ....


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

A redialed volna 2809 - separate post up on the forum


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*








..don't need no heart rate monitor, neither!


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

b-) Yesterday, I wore my first amphibia... Old, used, but very accurate. A strange authentic post soviet union amphibia/komandirskie. Shown in Ill Phil's collection, here :


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*








Busy week!
These new arrivals came my way
Due to:
- spreading my efforts further East - cheaper!
- using variant spellings eg Wostok
- having no self control

Have decided that, in the metal, the Slava







and Vostok







don't do it for me

Was intending to swap the dial and hands from the defunct 'big' two-tone Zwezda to the other







but decided that it was a bit ambitious as my first spot of watch wrangling - the second hand is the size of a gnat's eyebrow - so its with the watch guy.

The 'small' Zwezda is *tiny*







but runs great (gold star!) - forgot a morning wind and only 3 of my watches including this one were still going the next day. Needs another strap though, this is smaller than a licorice bootlace!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



OhDark30 said:


> View attachment 904561
> 
> ..don't need no heart rate monitor, neither!


I was thinking of wearing mine today... the same, in silver colour.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## Topi (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Drool...



emoscambio said:


> View attachment 904581


My watch today:









Topi


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

after a long break, today I wearin' my Kopernik!
very cool, indeed!


----------



## svedos (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*









Proudly wearing my new Aviator 24 hour.

Feeling very good about this watch.

Ric


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Friday,...
I took an immediate strong liking to this Raketa with the 4:30 crown. While you don't see them often I've managed to collect 4 of them so far. This most recent one is by far the nicest. The only significant wear showing on the case back retaining ring. I'm guessing sweat is the culprit! It seems this is a very common wear pattern for this model. 
The reason I like this watch so much is that it wears quite large on the wrist, but at the same time is relatively slim and fits easily under a shirt cuff. The offset crown is great too.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Very nice Raketa Mysterian. I have a gold cased creme dialed one which was DOA (a broken balance at a minimum, though the movement rattles in its case) - one of the very few Raketas in my collection. I suppose I should try to find a replacement balance or movement.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A ПОЛЕТ dialed 3133 today;


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

a big Zaria with the 17J 2009 movement


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

b-) Yesterday, I wore another amphibia antimagnetic, received last Wednesday :






















French official time : HEURE ACTUELLE - LNE-SYRTE


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Today!

Dirskie time!









wood


----------



## koutouzoff (May 3, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Cheers Comrades,

For a sunny Saturday, komandirskie Pobeda 1945-(1985) with 2414 cal. movement.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

It's here! It's here! Very excited about this one. KGB 'dirskie auto.


----------



## Oliverb (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*









This just arrived yesterday. It was the subject of a post here a couple weeks ago. Improper crystal and black Chrono minute hand. Runs well. Looks far better than the pic shows.


----------



## Generalskie (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

This one:


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Saturday... grey and gloomy today in Toronto. 
I'm wearing another 4:30 crown Raketa.


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

poljot international gagarin today


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Scuba dude on an impulse-purchase rubber strap:










Very comfy and it looks great, not bad as we were out shopping for jewelry for my wife that cost many times what the strap was. I think I was happier with my purchase!


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

My Komandirskie Pilot is sporting a Crown&Buckle leather strap today!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*









Today, my 24 hour Raketa.

Depth charges away!

Ric


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

:think::think::think: Let's see now..








Think i'm gonna go with the civil today....on a poljot bracelet though, looks better!


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Hi Comrades,

Today a sturmanskie,with 3133 cal. movement not 31659, in a mesh bracelet. 
Happy Sundays,
Constantine


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

*scuba dude* for sunday and another days of week 
black dial and brown strap, I love this combo!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

I haven't worn this Okeah in quite a while - so I thought I'd try it out on a dark blue cotton NATO today


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Sunday...
Black-dialed Raketa world time for today. 
This is definitely one watch that suffers from an 18mm strap size. It might get a bit more wrist time with a notched 22mm strap.


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

b-) This Sunday, I wear my NOS Raketa Big Zero (Red box with papers - Italian export) :


----------



## TimeWanderer (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

See my new Poljot (received a couple of weeks ago). Unfortunately the lighting in my home is atrocious. How do you change the date on these?


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Полëт Интернэшнл СССР 2409-С197214, Механизм 2409, Чистопольский Часовой Завод


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*









Aviator 24 Hour again.

Ric


----------



## herrera (May 21, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



emoscambio said:


> Полëт Интернэшнл СССР 2409-С197214, Механизм 2409, Чистопольский Часовой Завод
> View attachment 907435
> 
> View attachment 907436
> ...


Where can I find that strap?


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Vostok-Europe Expedition 2005:


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Monday ...
Today, I'm wearing a post Soviet Vostok Amphibian. I don't think I've worn this one before.

I'm not sure what the structure depicted on the dial is. Can anyone help?


----------



## wolf3d (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Yesterday I was wearing my Raketa, really nice watch, blending well into the snowy environment here


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



mysterian said:


> I'm not sure what the structure depicted on the dial is. Can anyone help?
> 
> View attachment 907664


That'll be the Brandenburg Gate, Berlin, also available in Lego


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Here's today's watch, btw


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Thanks OhDark30!

Nice Aviator sunset shot!

Cheers!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



mysterian said:


> Thanks OhDark30!
> 
> Nice Aviator sunset shot!
> 
> Cheers!


Anytime, mysterian!
(It was this morning's sunrise, things got a bit busy earlier)

Edit to add: sunset was 1550 - roll on the solstice and lengthening days!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

herrera said:


> Where can I find that strap?


Contact www.poljot-international.com in Germany.


----------



## herrera (May 21, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

This week I'm wearing amphibia with a steel bracelet.


----------



## herrera (May 21, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



emoscambio said:


> Contact www.poljot-international.com in Germany.


Thank you! I will keep that in mind.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

A very Soviet one today:
СНАТЕАЦ (Е. 6ГЦСК ТЯАД1Н6 СОМРАИУ), 5РОЯТ, 5НОСКРЯООГ, ЕВ8802 (ЕВАЦСНЕ5 ВЕТТГАСН), 5Ш155 МАОЕ
_Pronounce like this:
"SNATEAC (E. 6GCSK TJaAD1N6 SOMRAIU), 5РОЯТ, 5НОСКРЯООГ, EV8802 (EVACSNE5 VETTGASN), 5Sh155 MAOE"_








OK Faux-Russian is not funny any more but for sellers of Chinese CJIABA, as little as Ukrainian fake Soviet watches are on eBay. 

This one is in fact a:
CHATEAU (E. GLUCK TRADING COMPANY), SPORT, SHOCKPROOF, EB8802 (EBAUCHES BETTLACH), SWISS MADE

It is a pity that Soviet designers did not go on this murky way in the 70's, we would have a highly collectible Raketa to drool on.

Now, this watch is indeed funny, since it even tells the time and date AND has a minute recorder: a kind of minutes chronograph. The red hand turns at the same rate as the long central minute hand. You can reset it to zero with the pusher. This way, you know how many minutes have elapsed since you pushed the pusher. The one pin lever movement is very sturdy, made my Ebauches Bettlach build in this Chateau case from E.Gluck Trading co., a New York company.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

b-) Soon, this will be my first anniversary as a Russian watch collector (beginner). This week, back to the beginning. Yesterday, I wore my first Komandirskie ZakaZ :


----------



## svedos (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

K-34 on a rubber strap!


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

My Amfibia 1967!


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Cheers Comrades,

A green dial tonneau amphibia for today.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Sekonda.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Old, Old Ministry:


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Tuesday ...
Everyone has one of these, ... don't they?
A run of the mill post Soviet Komandirski tank with black dial and little bird case back on a Hirsch Rally band. Another one of those cases where I paid more for the strap than the watch itself!


----------



## skidfrog (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

just got my second russian wristwatch in the mail today ( plain Raketa )........the best bargain out of the 8 i bought so far I thought this might be the ugly duckling of the group BUT......arrived cleaner than I thought.....glass is scratched up a fair bit but I like it....and it cost almost nothing shipping included.
I hope they all get here for Christmas !


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

















Komrades,

Today I am wearing my shiny, new Sturmanskie Sputnik 24 Hour.

All that glisters is not gold, and in this case there's mostly stainless steel underneath all that gold plate. Nevertheless, I'm chuffed to mintballs with it.









Beep! Beep! Beep!

Ric


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*








Volna - this thing is LOUD (accuracy under investigation: -5 in first 24hr)


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Vostok Komandirskie Trooper on my wrist!








Bruce Springsteen Trooper in my car stereo!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Vostok Europe Expedition 2007, Механизм 2432, Чистопольский Часовой Завод


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

:-! Elle dépote sévère en orange... Joli bracelet !
_Impressive look in orange..._ _Nice strap !_

b-) Yesterday, I wore my first NOS Soviet watch. A blue komandirskie U-boot :


----------



## slowcoach (May 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

A new 22mm S/S bracelet arrived yesterday from Singapore. A bit of a punt really as it is of the type that doesn't have the usual clasp so adjustment is limited to removing links. The bracelet has solid links throughout with link pins holes aligned perfectly allowing removing/inserting pins a snap.
After removing one link I fitted the bracelet to a blue scuba dude yesterday and I have been wearing it since, I am finding it superbly comfortable. The bracelet is so highly polished it takes your attention away from the watch, at just £7.99 shipped this has proved to be one of my better punts this year.































Verdict: A well engineered bracelet with a good finish and pleasing design that works well with the Vostok Ministry case..


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

What are you redialing today?
Raketa Quartz


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



emoscambio said:


> What are you redialing today?
> Raketa Quartz
> View attachment 909364


I will produce my own Big Zero Wall Clock 
1 Limited Edition


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

amphibic said:


> I will produce my own Big Zero Wall Clock
> 1 Limited Edition


Too late, whatever comes now is officially a fake of my original NewRaketaQuartzClock aka NRQC®©. Oh, think of choosing a clock dial of lesser diameter than your printer's maximal printing width. Quite essential!


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

I will print it directly to a clock dial.
Yes, it will be a "fake"  But, at least mine will have "real" soviet looking


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Wednesday 
Today, I'm sporting more chrome than a '59 Cadillac !
The lume on this watch is so bright it's noticeable when in a normally lit room.


----------



## Gravit (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Luscious Zaria.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Not USSR but CSSR today;


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Ruhla Chronograph, Movement UMF 24-35, VEB Uhren und Maschinenfabrik (UMF) Ruhla





















Simple stop feature:
The indirect sweep second is continuously running.
The pusher at 4 o'clock stops the driving wheel, and consequently the second (but not the movement unlike stated in bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: UMF 24-35).
The pusher at 2 o'clock resets the second to zero, and restarts it when released (poor man's fly-back feature).


----------



## svedos (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Today's arrival - a nice little 2214. £10 off ebay.


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Thursday
Today,... The SU-27 AIR FORS !!


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Still...


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Can't get over how much I love the scuba dude:


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

My face-lifted Strela got her self a boyfriend named Plymouth...

Стрела, Механизм ЧН-13М, Первый Московский Часовой Завод + Плимут, Механизм Ле Ландрон 48, Фонтэнмелон Часовой Завод
Strela, Movement ChN-13M, First Moscow Watch Factory + Plymouth, Movement Le Landeron 48, Fontainemelon Watch Factory


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*









Worth a look at this http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ed-luxury-nightclub-Tickets-600-hey-you-.html


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*









My new Luch one-handed, arrived this morning (and very quickly, I must say) from Belarus.

Sweet little thing for less than $50.

Ric


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## Topi (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Need to get a better strap for this watch.









Topi


----------



## wood (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Today! 3AKA3 "gear and number" (last pic). This is my favorite Komandirskie dail.
Here´s my three different "Dot and square" dial combos. Two 3AKA3 and one B!

Happy Hollidays everyone!





















wood


----------



## slowcoach (May 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Can't have enough of the Scuba Dude, timekeeping up with the best and looks that make a cat purr. b-)









#


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

"working" from home today...


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



Ric Capucho said:


> My new Luch one-handed, arrived this morning (and very quickly, I must say) from Belarus.
> 
> Sweet little thing for less than $50.
> 
> Ric


Great minds think alike, Ric, that's what I'm wearing today as well.


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Friday
Today I'm wearing one of the largest watches I have... The Buran Siberia

IMO a really gorgeous watch.


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*









Dear Comrades,

Salvaged from a miserable condition: totally unusable case is replaced with a newer one, broken mainspring is replaced with a new one, and here is the result: new case, but a totally old (USSR) movement,dial & hands. I intended to save it rather than frankenize. Hope it would reach its goal. And all has been done at home by myself :-!


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

b-) Just received yesterday, I wore this Komandirskie Chistopol ZakaZ first generation, 2214 inside. 
:think: Unable to find a reference...


----------



## admiralStojakovic (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Tomorrow I'll be going home for the holiday time. I'll be gone for a couple of weeks, and decided to take only one watch with me!
This is my choice.
Have a great holiday everyone, i wish you all the best in the new year, more great watches, and great stories!
Cheers!


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A late arrival yesterday (and just in time for Christmas); a black dialed СПУТНИК. Overall, it is in good condition and keeping time.


----------



## American Eagle (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Today a Gagarin Shturmanskie formerly of the General Kouzotoff's collection. These never did so much for me on pictures but I felt that I should at least have one. 
Needless to say that it has been on my wrist for 2 days, a rarity since the collection days started, and that it is areadly a firm fave.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Wednesday a recently arrived black sputnik. Very happy with it, have been looking for one for quite some time.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

On Tuesday this recently arrived Saturn. I have one with a beige dial, and have heard of a black dial but have not seen the dark red dial.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Monday a Vympel 2209 from vympel2209 (Mischa) on the 'bay. A great seller.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Thought I'ld put a mesh strap on my 3017










Yay onr nea I can't make up my mind










But then I think I got it ....



















OOooooh yes baby!!

And all is well that ends well.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

DolleDolf said:


> Thought I'ld put a mesh strap on my 3017
> 
> Yay onr nea I can't make up my mind
> 
> ...


Nice combos. Just need the E-type Jag and you are good to go.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*









Aviator 24 Hour, one of the nicest chunks of metal I've ever seen.

Ric


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

An early 31659 Sturmanskie


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

not russian today my grandfathers waltham pocket watch


----------



## skidfrog (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*







Vostok Amphibian Dolphin just arrived today / 3rd Russian wristwatch


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

b-) Today, I wear my Sekonda De Luxe auto with 2415 inside.
Shown in Sekonda 1970 catalog here, and Poljot branded in "70-x catalog" here (thanks to mchap and Serguei Antonov)
2415 movement is well described on Ranfft Watches website, here.















Despite strong rain ...









... wind ...









I had to go the post office. An important sending from Germany was waiting for me....
















 Mission completed...


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*









Greetings Comrades,
A legendary K-43 on a bund strap, by Factory 5 (predecessor of Chistopolsky Factory) , in the first quarter of 1945, last months of the Great Patriotic War. 
Proudly worn on Saturday, 22nd of December.
Cheers,
Constantin


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Saturday....
CTAPT ... one of my favourites since I've gotten to know about Russian watches.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

mysterian said:


> Saturday....
> CTAPT ... one of my favourites since I've gotten to know about Russian watches.


That is a nice one: decent size?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Started the day with a Vostok 'Cosmonaut' 24-hour










and then switched to the vintage Vostok Antimagnetic


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*









My Raketa 24 Hour to reflect upon.

(ouch)

Ric


----------



## quercusile (Dec 9, 2012)

My new komandirskie, just received from chistopolcity (fantastic customer service)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*








Thought this one was worth a luch


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*





















In a colder Sunday afternoon, a warm 2809A Vostok in a steel case can "precisely" warm up your heart as well as a cup of hot mocca.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

This Sturmanskie Arctic today, This gets very little wrist time - the dial is a wee bit too cluttered and not particularly easy to read and then there is the 4 hour time zone window at the bottom which is kind of useless. Would have been very nice if they had kept the overall aesthetic simpler.


----------



## unixshrk (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



Ham2 said:


> This Sturmanskie Arctic today, This gets very little wrist time - the dial is a wee bit too cluttered and not particularly easy to read and then there is the 4 hour time zone window at the bottom which is kind of useless. Would have been very nice if they had kept the overall aesthetic simpler.


I honesty like that one


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Sunday...
It's cold and grey in Toronto but wearing a black dialed Slava California puts my mind in warmer climes.
I didn't realize it previously but this has a hacking mechanism.






















One of these days I'll wear a watch with the date fixed properly!!

Ham2 .... in regard to the Start from yesterday... I don't have the measurement handy, but yes, that particular model ( sometimes called the Ranchero as it bears resemblance to the Omega Ranchero) is a bit larger than most watches of the era. I've got an 18mm band on it but I think it should properly be a 17mm.
Someday I'll do a little article documenting all my Starts.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*








Getting in some exercise..


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A vympel, an easy commute and the sun is shining in southern NY. Not a bad start for Christmas Eve.


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

So much rain here there is only one thing it is possible to wear...


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

b-) Today (and tonight), this classy Raketa (2609b). Il like roman numerals :


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

fcafca ... I don't usually like Roman numerals very much on dial designs but I'd make an exception for your watch. Very nice indeed!

Monday... 
Can you believe it? I have to work today and the studio expects us to stay until 6pm... on Christmas Eve!!! 
Bah humbug!

Today I'm wearing a sun-stroked scuba dude with that interesting larger case design.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Just finished cleaning my grannies pocketwatch, long live Mother Russia. Molnija 3602, 18 jewels, runs great & happy now:


----------



## redfever (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Merry Christmas from *Redfevers *Weekly Review

Ok, not so weekly these days, but here's what I've been wearing this Christmas week.

Slowing adding to my Slava Mockba collection. This is the AU plated version.







This Raketa was $7 delivered all the way from Russia to Australia... Can't complain especially as it keeps perfect time 







A beautiful, can I say beautiful Gruen, this is a lovely watch. One of my favourites.







Guess Who? with my little girls and Domino.







Francesca from Sylvanian family agrees with the new Nato strap for the raketa quartz.


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

What is your sister wearing?







The Big Zero that I gave her for xmas. She spotted it looking over my shoulder at this forum, and said 'That's cool. Can I have that for Christmas?'
Sorted!

Happy Christmas, everyone, and thanks for all the inspiration


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Merry Christmas everyone!

Tuesday - Christmas Day....
Today I'm carefully wearing this appropriately festive coloured Amphibian that has so far survived under the tree present diving and a marathon après Christmas dinner dish washing extravaganza!
A special watch for a special day.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Living a bit dangerously today by wearing this among the chaos of Christmas Day. She is still a very pretty thing after all these years and is keeping good time, even though she stops after only a few hours ticking. I guess I'll need to ship her off for a service in the New Year.


----------



## Jaymo (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

My camera's dead, but I'm wearing my Ministry cased blue scuba dude Vostok Amfibia with bracelet. It arrived in the mail Dec. 24, 2012. It's quickly becoming a favorite. I think I need to get a good oyster style or engineer style or jubilee style bracelet with solid links.
The factory bracelet definitely feels cheap, compared to my Orient Ray, but it was half the price of the Orient and keeps time as well as my Orient, Seiko, Timex Indiglo, Fossil Blue, and Casio G-Shocks. 
Gotta love a 75 dollar diver that keeps time as well as a $200+ Seiko SKX007. 

So far, the factory bracelet is very comfortable, probably because I started shaving my wrist when I started wearing the Orient.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*









My sweet little Raketa today.

I'm expecting my nice postie lady to deliver its sibling any day now. It'll have to be a corker to distract me from this jewel.

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Good afternoon everybody!

Like Ric, it's also time for me to wear Russian.


























































Have a great holidays, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Black and blue vintage Poljot 3133 today


----------



## unwatched (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Wednesday...
Sputnik for today's festivities!


----------



## Rodi (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Wearing my alarm bell,










Greetings Rodi


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Latest arrival, and I love it!


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Today i'm wearing a 15 Euro find, nevertheless a very important addition to my collection!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*








Jet this evening


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Something appropriate for the NY weather


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Thursday....
Had to break out the snow shovel this morning... Needed something sturdy to keep time with.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*









Raketa arrived this morning. It's the World Time version in cyrillic I've had my eye on for a while.

A big thank you to Abakar. 

Ric


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Today's new arrival - a plain and simple dress 2609NA. £8 off the bay...


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

My Chaika Stadium gets some much-deserved wrist time today.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Good afternoon guys!

Today, be wearing my "Sucuba Dude", and one of my favorite scents.


























































Sorry guys, pictures for me are never to much!

Have a very happy new year, everyone!
Luís M


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

b-) Today, my first Ruhla, from GDR (1970-75)... Inside, caliber UMF 24-33. :think: Zero jewel, but "Electronicaly timed" :-! :






























;-) Inside this packet, something that could take place inside Emoscambio's showcase...


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Friday...
A very slim Poljot for today. Case design is interesting in that it has a curved line so that it hugs the wrist nicely.
First time wearing this one although its been sitting in the drawer for quite a while.


----------



## Rygen (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

I've been lurking a long while, just posted though. My first vostok arrived today. I will probably get more. Got a new nato strap for it too. 


Before fresh out of the box:










After w/new nato:


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Wearing my Vostok Red Sea at the Euroleague basketball game! (Panathinaikos Athens vs Zalgiris Kaunas)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Poljot International Polar Bear


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*









Comrades,

Cold and rainy Saturday here, the last Saturday of 2012 , I wear this case type 470 amphibia, with 2409 movement and a large grey star and a destroyer ship above the 17 jewels mark on the dial. Happy & Prosperous New Year to you ALL.
Cheers,
Constantine


----------



## 103ssv (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

This one:


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*









Sturmanskie Sputnik... glittery innit.

Ric


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Just got a nice shark mesh bracelet from HK for my scuba dude.


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Saturday...
Wearing this near mint Slava ultra thin with my favorite old style case.


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

b-) Today, an old Pobeda from Petrodvorets Watch Factory, aluminium case, 2602 15 jewels :


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

I took my _Dude _to the Volcano!


IMG_1816 by josmo506, on Flickr

IMG_1820 by josmo506, on Flickr

IMG_1830 by josmo506, on Flickr

IMG_1850 by josmo506, on Flickr

IMG_1861 by josmo506, on Flickr


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



fcafca said:


> b-) Today, an old Pobeda from Petrodvorets Watch Factory, aluminium case, 2602 15 jewels :
> 
> View attachment 918836


Wow, fabulous watch, fcafca! Love your cig case too - is there a story to it?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



amphibic said:


> View attachment 919064


Did you choose your drink to match your watch, or your watch to match your drink, amphibic?
Class, either way


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

;-)








Countingdown to 2013, last Sunday, komandirskie, with the Red Army banners.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

I haven't worn this in a very long time. An old 2414 powered Poljot


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*








Making the most of blue skies here today with the Aviator


----------



## vvd (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Raketa 2628.H


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

vvd ... gorgeous watch!
Looks great in the box surrounded by the papers. 
I wonder how that would look with a nice strap sitting on your wrist?
It is the WRUW thread afterall!
Cheers!


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Constantin-o-politan arent they the flags of the Soviet marine divisions ? I have 1 similar with the dotted bezel


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



OhDark30 said:


> Did you choose your drink to match your watch, or your watch to match your drink, amphibic?
> Class, either way


I never thought that.
it may be a divine coincidence


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Sunday,... last Sunday of 2012 !!!

Today,... wearing my Okeah last edition.... or should I say second last edition... anyway,... great looking watch that I'll always treasure.


----------



## vvd (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

I wish in 2013 every week new watch everyone. Happy holidays and Best regards


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Dear Comrades of the Russian Watches Forum,
I wish all of you a happy and prosperous, ticking new year.
For the last day of 2012 I wear Sturmanskie 31659 re-issue.
Cheers.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Scuba dude on mesh again today and loving it!










Have decided to pick up another dude for my dad and mod it in a similar way for fathers' day in 2013.


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

*WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

Wow! 
It's the very end of a crazy year!
I can't begin to say how much I've enjoyed collecting, sharing and learning with all the comrades here in the Russian forum.
As far as collecting goes, I'll be slowing the pace of acquisition considerably and hopefully displaying a bit more patience before smacking the "buy it now" button.
I'm aiming for a few more elusive watches to add to my collection and possibly I'll even get rid of a few that are taking up too much drawer space!... nah!
All the best to everyone for next year!
Cheers!

Today,... Wearing my very first Russian watch ... the one that started it all.
Strela, from Julian Kampman.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

one of these for tonight! ... Dear friends I wish you a new year full of blessings, prosperity and more new watches!!! *HAPPY NEW YEAR!
*


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ending 2012 in style with this.......and a well-deserved stiff drink. A happy and prosperous New Year to you all.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



jopex said:


> View attachment 909185


What a great looking strap! May I ask where you found it?


----------



## skidfrog (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*







Thrilled.....my 6th Russian watch arrived much cleaner than I expected.....I LOVE it and can't wait to find a red or blue one in similar condition. Inspired by Lucidor !!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*



mysterian said:


> Sunday,... last Sunday of 2012 !!!
> 
> Today,... wearing my Okeah last edition.... or should I say second last edition... anyway,... great looking watch that I'll always treasure.
> View attachment 919924


Gorgeous watch! Wear it in good health.


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

*Re: WRUW December 2012 / ЧВСН Декабрь 2012*

I like the clean design of this vintage Raketa:


----------

